# Looking at buying a 101st airborne



## kwarnimo (Aug 7, 2009)

My brother shoots a 101st airborne....if I had bought a new bow earlier than I did that definitely would have been the one for me. Very forgiving to shoot, accurate, and fast. The draw cycle definitely has a little hump at the end, but not bad.


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

*101*

I had one but sold it. Not really a BT guy and appreciate the smoother draw of my Mathews. Honestly a lot of it was the me having the wrong draw length. Only off by a half inch but my patience were shot so I sold it for what I paid for it. Try to shoot one with the CORRECT module before you buy it since it could save you a lot of the time I wasted.....


----------



## stringflipper (Mar 30, 2009)

havent shoot one in a while but about 2 months ago it was pretty forgiving and im a finger shooter you can probably pick one up cheap now


----------

